# Jet 1325 PBD or Grizzly 1003  Manaul



## minsk (Jul 15, 2021)

Can any one help me with a manual for either of these lathes. I am about to obtain a pretty clean Jet 1325PBD. I have searched the interwebs high and low for a pdf manual...not luck....thanks in advacne.  
_daniel


----------



## John O (Jul 15, 2021)

G1003





						Grizzly G1003 Instruction Manual (Page 5 of 47) | ManualsLib
					






					www.manualslib.com


----------



## minsk (Jul 15, 2021)

i thought that  site was a scam so never went there...thank you


----------



## DAT510 (Jul 15, 2021)

I believe the Jet PBD 1325 is very similar to the Grizzly G9249 Lathe and the earlier Jet 1024/1236 family of lathes.  

Manuals for the Grizzly and earlier Jet Family of lathes can be found here.   https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet-except-grinders.636/


----------



## minsk (Sep 1, 2021)

So iam getting this lathe next weeeknd...i wanted to rder the quick change tool post...it is a 13" lathe  would that be BXA  or CXA?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 1, 2021)

All I can say is that my 12×36 is a BXA.


----------



## minsk (Sep 1, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> All I can say is that my 12×36 is a BXA.


i dint know if 13" should go to cxa


----------



## Firstram (Sep 1, 2021)

BXA on my 1340.


----------



## minsk (Sep 1, 2021)

Firstram said:


> BXA on my 1340.


thank you


----------



## minsk (Sep 1, 2021)

minsk said:


> thank you


the price has doubled for them... i was selling my atlas lathe and had that included...then realized i may need it for the jet...


----------

